
Ask HN: What are great resources when launching new products during hackathons? - javaaascript
Im looking for good resources that can help me and my friends launch products more efficiently during hackathons.
======
pixelfeeder
A good resource to quickly brand your project with a free open source logo is:
[http://logodust.com](http://logodust.com)

